# CubingUSA Northeast Championship is in College Park Maryland! February 16th-17th



## Loser (Jan 9, 2019)

Earlier than usual this year. First regional of 2019 to get announced and to happen.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/NortheastChampionship2019

300 person competitor limit

Kinda lackluster events again rip


2x2-2 round
3x3- 3 round
4x4- 1 round
5x5- 1 round
6x6- 1 round
7x7- 1 round
BLD- 1 round
OH- 1 round
Clock- 1 round
Mega- 1 round
Pyra- 2 rounds
Skewb-2 rounds
Sq1- 2 Rounds

No FMC, Feet, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD again
Imo the largest regions like ne should be summer 3 days


----------



## Loser (Jan 9, 2019)

UPDATE:
Comp taken down because stripe not setup yet.


----------



## NotYourAverageCuber (Jan 18, 2019)

Anyone here going? Would love to have some people to hang out with


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 22, 2019)

I want to go.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Jan 22, 2019)

I would go but it's too far away for me.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jan 23, 2019)

Are they ant qualification times?


----------



## NotYourAverageCuber (Jan 24, 2019)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Are they ant qualification times?


nope


----------

